# goat is eating batteries



## Slow&Easy (Mar 2, 2009)

i have an '05 gto that is going through batteries like nobodys business. i replaced the stock battery in april of '08 didnt think much of it because it was 3 yrs old. i bought an interstate 85 month battery that i just had to replace 2 weeks ago. drove the car last week everything was fine. tried to start the car this weekend (3 days later) and theres not enough juice to turn the starter. anybody else have this problem. car only has 20000 mi on it.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you sure its not your altinator acting wierd?


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

There is another link on this topic if you search batteries that is pretty informative. 

Upshot seemed to be if you are letting it sit for long periods of time you should disconnect the neg. cable, and get a Optima yellow top next time.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was having some what the same problem but just with one battery. I just ended up getting a yellow top Optima and no more problems.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't understand too much about this topic, but almost any battery you buy these days will come with a warranty, I got a 5 year warranty with my battery I purchased 8 months ago. You should really look into that.

If this is a repetitive process that a new battery will not fix, its probably your alternator. I had the same problem a month after I got the new battery. The car would not start, and it kept giving me a error on the screen saying "ABS Fault". I jump started the car, took it to Pontiac, and had it back in 3 days with no problems. Goodluck


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

REX said:


> Upshot seemed to be if you are letting it sit for long periods of time you should disconnect the neg. cable, *and get a Optima yellow top next time.*





alsgto04 said:


> I was having some what the same problem but just with one battery. I just ended up getting a *yellow top Optima *and no more problems.


FYI. if you go for a Yellow Top, get yourself a D35 Series. it costs a little more, but is the only one that fits perfect. a lot of people get one of the other ones and the posts are on the wrong side, so they have to stretch their cables and it looks like ****. there isn't even a listing for it in the Optima catalog (for GTO fitment), so parts places usually have a hard time finding one for our cars


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...and either a battery float or Battery Tender to keep it topped off...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Any aftermarket equipment in the car? Like a stereo or GPS?


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a similar problem but I think I fixed it for now. Check your connectors especially your NEG and make sure they are tight. Also check your Battery to make sure it is not moving around in the car. I noticed a screw or what ever you call it dirrectly across from the + connector. A few times when I hit it I noticed the Radio going off. I would stop the car get out and look and the battery slid causing the + to touch causing a short. Just make sure Everything is secure before you start swapping batterys out


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If the new battery you purchased sat for a few years it could have suffered lead sulfate damage........ Even if the clerk topped it off with a quick charge the battery will still not charge to its full capacity. You could very well have purchased a battery that was not at top performance. Next battery you buy check the manufacturer date. Go with a better grade for this car. Guys are loving the optima... you may want to consider it. Get the charging system checked first. 
---------------
Starting and other lead-acid batteries are perishable. During the discharge process, *soft lead sulfate crystals are formed in the pores and on the surfaces of the positive and negative plates inside a lead-acid battery. When a battery is left in a discharged condition, is continually under charged, or the electrolyte level is below the top of the plates, some of the soft lead sulfate re-crystallizes into hard lead sulfate. It cannot be reconverted during subsequent recharging. *This creation of hard crystals is commonly called "lead sulfation". It accounts for over 80% of the deep cycle lead-acid battery failures. The longer sulfation occurs, the larger and harder the lead sulfate crystals become. The positive plates will be light brown and the negative plates will be dull, off white. These crystals lessen a battery's capacity and ability to be recharged.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Guys are loving the optima... you may want to consider it. .


:agree

What are these optima batterys you speak of??


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> there isn't even a listing for it in the Optima catalog (for GTO fitment), so parts places usually have a hard time finding one for our cars


I checked the optima web site a couple weeks ago. It has since been updated, and we are in there for fitment now.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

REX said:


> I checked the optima web site a couple weeks ago. It has since been updated, and we are in there for fitment now.


finally some respect...nice!!:willy:


----------



## Slow&Easy (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I did a little troubleshooting yesterday and found that the car is drawing 400-600 mA (should be 4-6 mA) with everything off. So it it looks like a short somewhere and its going to the dealer today, should be under warranty.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Optima's are a spiral core absorbed glass mat (AGM) battery that have a higher reserve capacity. Perfect for many of us that leave the car parked for extended periods. I currently have an Excide AGM battery that performs well in my Goat.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Slow&Easy said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I did a little troubleshooting yesterday and found that the car is drawing 400-600 mA (should be 4-6 mA) with everything off. So it it looks like a short somewhere and its going to the dealer today, should be under warranty.


good luck and hope they find it for you


----------



## GENOMAN (Feb 14, 2010)

Have 2005 Gto With Only 15,000mi. If Ran Daily Battery Ok. 
If Left To Sit In Garage Battery Goes Dead. On 3 One Also.
Battery Out Right Now, Putting In A Dynamic Classic..but When The Car Runs, It Kicks Ass..geno


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GENOMAN said:


> Have 2005 Gto With Only 15,000mi. If Ran Daily Battery Ok.
> If Left To Sit In Garage Battery Goes Dead. On 3 One Also.
> Battery Out Right Now, Putting In A Dynamic Classic..but When The Car Runs, It Kicks Ass..geno


The year of the car doesn't matter, its the age of the battery. If its original, the battery is 5 years old. It's exceeded its life span. 

"On 3 One Also" If you mean you are on your 3rd one, you probably have a battery draw going on.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I have 5,004 miles and in the last year i've went through the stock battery and another. No strange draw. There fine and then next thing they're toast. No warning. Never had to charge them or use it too jump a car. They've all been replaced for free under warranty. In the winter i bring them in the house. No aftermarket electronics at all. I have a udp but the alts putting out 14 at idle. If anything you'd think i'd be going through alts. Damn Delco batteries!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

06gtoin216 said:


> I have 5,004 miles and in the last year i've went through the stock battery and another. No strange draw. There fine and then next thing they're toast. No warning. Never had to charge them or use it too jump a car. They've all been replaced for free under warranty. In the winter i bring them in the house. No aftermarket electronics at all. I have a udp but the alts putting out 14 at idle. If anything you'd think i'd be going through alts. *Damn Delco batteries*!


I beg to differ on Delco Batteries. I have had nothing but good results from them and this includes the battery that sits and sits and sits in the summer and winter months, in my 88 4Runner it's 5 yrs old and its still working perfectly. There are different grade Delco Batteries. I only use the professional line 7 year batteries. If the car is eating batteries something is depleting the battery, you may want to check the alternator it may not be fully charging the battery. How are your lights, notice them dim when you turn on the heat and radio?

No reason to bring the battery in the house. Invest in a Del Tran battery tender, it'll run ya about 60 bucks. There are places that will check your charging system for free, you may want to have it checked.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes when an alternator discharges a battery it will only do it intermittently. When tested by the parts store they show to be charging properly when the engine is running, but it's when it's shut off that it discharges, and then not every time. Making diagnosing difficult.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If the car is eating batteries something is depleting the battery, you may want to check the alternator it may not be fully charging the battery. How are your lights, notice them dim when you turn on the heat and radio?


The alt. puts out 14 volts at idle even with the udp. Lights are always bright, radios never on and neither is the heat since i dont drive it in winter. I do know what you mean by putting a load on the charging system though. I never have a problem with it discharging or being sluggish. It just dies once and then wont hold a charge. Think i just got two bum batteries. Cold is hard on batteries even if its just sitting thats why i bring it in the house in the winter and keep it on some 2x4s.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

06gtoin216 said:


> The alt. puts out 14 volts at idle even with the udp. Lights are always bright, radios never on and neither is the heat since i dont drive it in winter. I do know what you mean by putting a load on the charging system though. I never have a problem with it discharging or being sluggish. It just dies once and then wont hold a charge. Think i just got two bum batteries. Cold is hard on batteries even if its just sitting thats why i bring it in the house in the winter and keep it on some 2x4s.


Putting a load on means turning on your accessories and seeing the Volt drop, the lights dim and even the idle change, if this happens could be the alt is not up to snuff.
Do this at night as it will be easy to see the lights dim.

Heat is as hard on batteries as cold. A battery tender will keep the battery topped off without the need to remove it. 

If a battery is constantly being discharged and it sits it begins to sulfate. Once a battery begins sulfating it will never totally charge even if you put it on the charger the battery will discharge faster and faster. A battery tender will help avoid this. Taking the battery in and out is not necessary, the tender will automatically turn on and off and will never over charge. 

Could be you got a couple of bad batteries. Depending on the shelf life they could have been less than up to par when you got them.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My car is an everyday driver. I bought it new in 06 and currently have 57,000 miles on it. When the car was about a year and a half old, the radar detector would sound an alarm every now and then saying there wasn't enough juice and it would go into safe mode and shut itself down. When it was a little over 2 years old, the battery was toast. I went to O'reily's and they looked up batteries for the 06 goat and the Optima was the only one that popped up in their stock. They had a red top and a yellow top, with not much difference in price, they were both as expensive as hell. I opted for the yellow top and the car has been starting up like a raped ape ever since. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Without seeing this thread I got an Optima yellow top last week after my car wouldn't start - on a freakin' date. "Cool car. Does it run?"

Optima yellow top. Problem solved.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

While my 05 is still on its OEM battery been properly maintained and checks out fine, a battery can go at any time. The trick is to keep it from sulfating but batteries are batteries. I researched Optimas as a replacement to the Delco. IMO: A 36 month warranty on a battery that costs 160+ for a red top and about 200 for a yellow top is poor especially for a battery advertised as the best you can buy. I think for that money the warranty should reflect the sales pitch. I have read reviews where the battery expired shortly after warranty and the purchaser vowed never to buy an Optima again. I've also read the positives.

I am not debating the performance of the optima, too many purchased it and love it, it stands to reason it lives up to its advertising. My concern is the longevity and with only 36 months and a 12 month replacement I cannot justify nearly 200 for one or even 160-170 area retailers want for a red top. I am one who goes with what works, after 34 years of relying on Delco "premium" grade batteries I know they work long after the warranty expires. So, while looking at optima's warranty and Delco's 7 year battery with free replacement up to 50 months for 120.00 I will be replacing my OEM with one, which I have done with all the vehicles I have.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My stock battery on my 04 lasted til about 40k miles, but it drained overnight when I left the door partly open by accident. I got another AC Delco battery and have no issues. Tp be honest, all my AC Delco batteries have preformed just fine.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I got away with murder on mine. I got a yellow top for $56.00. Yeah. You read that right sports fans. I won't go into detail, but it's good to know people. If I get two years out of the thing, I'll be happy.

Personally, I like Interstate, but I was in a bind.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nomad said:


> *I got away with murder on mine*. I got a yellow top for *$56.00*. Yeah. You read that right sports fans. I won't go into detail, but it's good to know people. If I get two years out of the thing, I'll be happy.
> 
> Personally, I like Interstate, but I was in a bind.


I'd say.... I'd do the same! :cheers

I like to do my shopping on Amazon.com I read reviews on them and found many were damaged in shipment (not Optimas fault) and people paid hell getting the issues resolved. Then there those who claimed they had a warranty claim and Optima refused to honor them because they weren't purchased at an "authorized Optima dealer." Why Optima permits an "unauthorized" outlet to sell them makes no sense. They could prevent Amazon from selling if it conflicts with their integrity and warranties. If you read some of the reviews on those purchasing through Amazon, Optima uses the excuse Amazon is not an authorized dealer therefor this excuses us from honoring a warranty claim (as if Amazon sells out of the back of a truck some place). Amazon places orders through vendor warehousing for whatever product it is you purchase and its shipped from their distributor. To not honor a warranty because it was not sold at a retail outlet where the maximum can be charged for, is petty. This tells me that despite the product being a good product should something legitimate happen to it the manufacturer has more excuses not to honor a warranty over pettiness than they do to honor it. I shy away from businesses doing business like this. 

So, if what the reviewers is stating is true, in order for you to have peace of mind with what is a short warranty to begin with, you best not buy the exact same battery from a discount source because that is a loophole for them NOT to honor a warranty should you have a claim. I refuse to do business with an outfit that will not fully stand behind their product and builds loopholes not to honor one. 

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Optima Batteries 8040-218 D35 YellowTop Dual Purpose Battery


This one complaint echoed several others >> 

"Battery died after 20 months. After calling Amazon I discovered that *Amazon does not honor any warranty* on this battery. *Optima doesn't either*! *Local shops don't either*! I had to replace the battery locally, but next time I'll at least have a warranty. DON'T BUY THIS BATTERY ON-LINE!!!!!" 

This guy went right back and purchased another one even after Optima denied him so he purchased the same battery twice. 

IMO: If you have a receipt and have a warranty claim, it should be honored no matter where you purchased it. 

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Optima Batteries 8020-164 35 RedTop Starting Battery

There are a whole host of positives too but its the negatives that gets ya wondering. Of those positives I wonder how many were written weeks after they got it and would they still be praising it 4 years out.


----------



## OptimaJim (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello, I saw your conversation regarding batteries and wanted to offer any assistance I could. As some posters have indicated, many newer vehicles do have high “key-off” loads, especially if they have aftermarket accessories that draw current when the key is off. The typical key-off load for vehicles is about 25 milliamps. If your vehicle’s key-off load exceeds 100 milliamps, it has an electrical issue that will shorten the life of a battery if it is not addressed. This video explains how to test for a key-off load- 




The voltage of a battery when the engine is running is the output of the alternator and should be approximately 13.7 to 14.7 volts. If your headlights dim while your engine is running, it means at that moment your alternator isn’t able to provide enough power, which likely also means your alternator may not be keeping your battery charged properly. Although a new battery can mask the dimming, many people end up with a cycle of premature battery failures because the battery is not getting charged properly.

If your vehicle is not driven daily, a battery tender/maintainer is an excellent investment, which will help extend the life of your battery, regardless of brand. Another option is to disconnect your fully-charged battery when you put your vehicle into storage, monitoring it periodically to make sure it maintains at least 12.4 volts. If you remove it from your vehicle, it doesn’t need to be placed on wood, but batteries store better in cool, dry locations. If your battery needs to be recharged, this should be done with a battery charger before your vehicle is driven. Relying on an alternator to recharge a deeply-discharged or jumped battery can lead to a cycle of dead batteries and jumps until either the battery or alternator fails.

GTO JUDGE, sometimes reviewers do not give the full story of why a warranty claim was denied. We routinely encounter people who have damaged their batteries through mis-use and abuse, such as this poster, who cut his top post off to make his battery fit in his car- Corvette Forum - View Single Post - Optima Battery People also recognize the visibility of reviews posted on Amazon.com and may post a review there, even if they did not purchase their battery through Amazon.com. If you do end up purchasing an Optima battery from an online retailer, we encourage you to consider the following:

Any retailer from which you purchase an Optima should provide warranty service for you, for the full duration of your warranty. However, there are some online retailers that do not. We strongly recommend that you find out the warranty procedures before making a purchase. If the seller’s procedure is to contact the manufacturer or if they do not provide a customer service phone number that they answer (not the Optima batteries customer service number) we recommend looking elsewhere.

For same-day purchases and service we recommend visiting your nearest Optima retailer, as online purchases can take multiple days to arrive. Likewise, in the event that product support service is needed, online purchases must be shipped back to the original seller and can take several days to be processed and returned.
OPTIMA-authorized online retailer requirements: 
Ship Optima products in approved shipment packaging 
Answer a toll-free service phone number during business hours 
Adhere to and honor the Optima factory warranty policy
Provide an in-house warranty program

Unfortunately there are some very well known online retailers who do not provide this level of service to their customers. Also, I frequently find listings for used batteries on Craigslist, eBay and message boards and/or from sellers who are not authorized online retailers and are often selling used batteries. We cannot prevent them from selling (or re-selling) our batteries, but we do our best to inform consumers of the risks associated with making such purchases. If you buy an iPod at Wal-Mart, but try to return it under warranty at Target, you may have some trouble getting your warranty honored there. 

However, if you have a legitimate warranty claim and proof of purchase, we’ll do our very best to make things right and if you look at other reviews on the same site you will find several examples of this. If you have any other battery-related questions, I’ll do my best to answer them. 

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
Optima Batteries | Facebook


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

OptimaJim said:


> Hello, I saw your conversation regarding batteries and wanted to offer any assistance I could. As some posters have indicated, many newer vehicles do have high “key-off” loads, especially if they have aftermarket accessories that draw current when the key is off. The typical key-off load for vehicles is about 25 milliamps. If your vehicle’s key-off load exceeds 100 milliamps, it has an electrical issue that will shorten the life of a battery if it is not addressed. This video explains how to test for a key-off load- YouTube - Tech Tips 7: Does my battery need to be replaced?
> 
> The voltage of a battery when the engine is running is the output of the alternator and should be approximately 13.7 to 14.7 volts. If your headlights dim while your engine is running, it means at that moment your alternator isn’t able to provide enough power, which likely also means your alternator may not be keeping your battery charged properly. Although a new battery can mask the dimming, many people end up with a cycle of premature battery failures because the battery is not getting charged properly.
> 
> ...


I am not going to debate you on what other people have reported and shared. You are an optima representative I would expect nothing less than you dispelling any negatives on your product. There are multiple complaints about the warranty process according to consumers Optima refused to honor on what I view a technicality. One or two disgruntled people with issues fine I can understand that but multiple people saying the same thing? Personally if it were my company I would look into their complaints and satisfy them and not assume all damaged the product. For what people pay for these batteries I would expect the company to offer award winning service. If you allow an unauthorized outlet to sell your battery then that same place should be obligated to make it right whether its a catalog or a garage. If they don't then DO NOT allow them to sell your product. Perhaps offer customers to take catalog purchased batteries to any Optima dealer and allow them to work with the consumer. Much like buying a Chevy at one dealer and going to another for warranty work. 

If the battery is under warranty and fails why not allow a customer to take it to an Optima dealer for a warranty claim? I am sure a garage could tell if a person damaged the battery. To say well you purchased it at Amazon there for the warranty is void is in my opinion an avenue for Optima to avoid backing their product on a technicality. Your warranty is only for a short period of time to begin with. To assume a customer damaged a battery without even knowing for sure because he or she states on the phone I purchased it an unauthorized dealer is a poor business practice. I would expect more from an outfit that sells the best battery you can put in your car. 

Optima advertises as the Battery to beat all Batteries. It would seem to me Optima would also offer the warranty to beat all warranties as well. I think a 3/36 warranty is poor for a battery like this. Even cheap 50.00 Exide batteries offer a better battery. 

I am NOT saying you have a bad product. MORE people have reported great results. However what I look for when I make a purchase is service after the sale. What I have read are TOO many of the same complaints about your warranty service. I also look for value. Why purchase the same product at store X for 50.00 more when I can purchase it at store Y and save $$. You have it set up if I would buy at store Y this gives you an avenue to void a warranty because store Y is not authorized yet you allow them to sell your product.

I made it clear I am a Delco customer however I seriously considered an Optima based on others recommendations. I then found MULTIPLE complaints on your warranty practices. That along with only a 3 year warranty tells me I am better off avoiding any potential issues and stick with a product that offers a great product as well but with a better warranty. :cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, that was a nice attempt at 'damage control', Jim but I wouldn't buy another of your batteries either. I had one in my daily driven Datsun 280Z a few years ago. Mine was purchased at a 'legitimate' dealer and lasted about 38 months. I can get that kind of service out a vurtually any moderate priced battery. I just don't see the need to spend the extra money.


----------



## OptimaJim (Feb 11, 2010)

Ultimately, as HP11 points out, the best warranty is the one you never need to use and that is our goal. Some battery warranties exclude batteries discharged below 10 volts, while others will begin pro-ration the day a battery is purchased. The end result may be a consumer who initially feels good about having a warranty, only to end up paying more in the long run. We try to be as straightforward with our product and warranty as possible, which is why the batteries we are selling do not come with pro-rated warranties. If there is a defect in the battery, it is likely to manifest itself well within the first three years of ownership and our warranty will cover that.

GTO JUDGE, the policy for most retailers is to only provide warranty service for items they have sold. This is not Optima’s policy, it is the policy of the retailers. 

The problem with your example of a truck is that when you take a Chevy-manufactured vehicle to a Chevy-owned dealership for warranty work, is that the dealership and the manufacturer are effectively the same company. Even if you didn’t buy the truck at that particular dealership, you bought it from a Chevy dealership. That’s not the case here.

We encourage our retailers to provide warranty service as needed, regardless of the original purchase location, but many times corporate or store policies do not allow this. When people have a warranty issue that is brought to our attention, we do our best to find a solution for them. 

All of our traditional retailers do offer the ability to test and exchange batteries at any of their locations nationwide and if potential warranty claims are a concern for consumers, we encourage them to review return policies before making a purchase. 

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
Optima Batteries | Facebook


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

OptimaJim said:


> GTO JUDGE, the policy for most retailers is to only provide warranty service for items they have sold. This is not Optima’s policy, it is the policy of the retailers.
> 
> The problem with your example of a truck is that when you take a Chevy-manufactured vehicle to a Chevy-owned dealership for warranty work, is that the dealership and the manufacturer are effectively the same company. Even if you didn’t buy the truck at that particular dealership, you bought it from a Chevy dealership. That’s not the case here.
> 
> [/url]


I fully understand what you say. I realize each dealer is a branch from the parent company. In my example I was relating a similarity. While each distributor is a different company they are selling a product, your product. In essence they are your sales people. The warranty is the warranty whether Joe battery buyer buys the battery from Store X or store Y. He should be able to take the warrantied battery to store Y if store X refuses to honor the warranty. I would assume consumers are to send in the warranty card for proof of purchase and compliance so they would be on record. Optima should back the battery up for the consumer then take issue with the store and perhaps not deal with them in the future. 

There are people out there lacking in the scruples area and if told NO they just settle for it, then fume on a blog. 
As I stated there is just too many people out there loving the Optima. It is a good product. Had the warranty rivaled the Delco's Pro battery warranty I most probably would have tried an Optima. Again, MANY love it and word of mouth is the best advertisement. Crap does happen and personally for me I want to know 5 years down the road I have some recourse. I agree the best warranty is a warranty never used but when I am shelling out premium money whether it be a battery or an appliance that warranty is my insurance policy. nuff said :cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's just more spin or marketing speak. I'm not sure if statement "the best warranty is a warranty never used" is true in every case. My Optima had a 36 month warranty. It became defective 2 months after the warranty expired. The battery I replaced it with had a 72 month warranty. It became defective after roughly 50 of those 72 months. It cost me a prorated amount to replace it. The replacement lasted until I sold the car which was about another 36 months. Essentially I paid less (about half) for 58 months of battery service with the 'other' battery than i did for 38 months of service with your Optima. 'nuff said.:seeya


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

well i think the optima is awesome. I have a friend that runs optimas in everything. He has a red top in his chevy pickup. Its been in there for 8 years and its still kicking. I bought a yellow top deepcycle for my GTO and its been great so far. I let my gto sit for more than a week at a time and it never shows signs of weakening when i go to start it. I even accidently activated my nitrous solenoid when installing my system long enough to smoke the solenoid and it totally drained the battery dead as a hammer. I jumped it and its back just like it was new. Plus if i would have went back with a factory ac delco battery the price would have been about the same.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

RJ_05GTO said:


> I bought a yellow top deepcycle for my GTO and its been great so far.


I'm only going by my own experience. If yours gives you more than 38 months of service you'll have done better than I did. I wasn't about to buy another one when it died so soon after the warranty expred. Maybe my case is more the exception than the rule but, with so many other good batteries out there, and with better warranties, I thought I'd try something else.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah i will see how it does in time i guess. For $200 if dies in 3 years i guess it isnt worth it but i do like the deep cycle aspect of it though.


----------

